

Reading a large codebase - mzee

I have been learning python from a couple of books and now I want to make a step up to reading code. However, when I encounter a big application like django, I cant seem to make much sense of the code.
My question is what does one do when one encounters a large codebase and wants to make sense of it?
======
rkwz
I think this SO thread might be useful to you:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/215076/whats-the-best-
way...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/215076/whats-the-best-way-to-
become-familiar-with-a-large-codebase)

------
limmeau
Episode 148 of Software Engineering Radio may be helpful.

[http://www.se-radio.net/2009/11/episode-148-software-
archaeo...](http://www.se-radio.net/2009/11/episode-148-software-archaeology-
with-dave-thomas/)

